#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Greek embassy BKK

## Lostandfound

useless tossers. 

#Greece #failedstate #schengen #calamariwankers 



Grrrrrrr.

----------


## david44

Your not going Mousserka are you,Whatt;s the Kala Matter

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

After they were raped by the IMF they all jumped off a Kleftiko.

Would explain the uselessness

 :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Thai friend due to join boat to help sail from Greece to UK taking 60-90 days. he has good sail exp and was relying on his help especially for Biscay crossing

He has a Thai biz, a house, a condo, has visited Schengen area four times on separate visas without overstay, has a 2 year multi uk visa, a ten year multi US visa, a two year multi Irish visa and a extensive travel history in ASEAN / Japan/ HK etc etc

He asked for 90 days and the malakas only have thirty days.

Like 8 said #calamariwankers

----------


## Lostandfound

> Your not going Mousserka are you,Whatt;s the Kala Matter


Funnily enough I'm in Kalamata at the moment. And it's a shithole. Sort of Detroit with hairy coffee drinking leaches and desperate nigger refugees sat around looking for a chance to rob you.

Wankers the lot of them. just hand the whole failed retsina soaked shit pile to Germany and be done with it - oh. just realized that's what's happening already 

NOT HAPPY

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

It dolmades to me either way




A Greek Italian.

----------


## wasabi

Where is Mustafa the Newbie commenting on this.?

----------


## terry57

> Funnily enough I'm in Bournemouth at the moment. And it's a shithole. Sort of Detroit with hairy coffee drinking leaches and desperate nigger refugees sat around looking for a chance to rob you.
> 
> Wankers the lot of them. just hand the whole failed retsina soaked shit pile to Spain and be done with it - oh. just realized that's what's happening already 
> 
> NOT HAPPY



 :Smile:      Sounds absolutely horrendous.

----------


## wasabi

^ We want to Be refugees fleeing to Australia, but you won,t let us in.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

This is knew for T.D someone with a Greek partner who has issues with how their visa requirements are dealt with in Bangkok!

Best of luck to lost and found on his vogue with his boyfriend if he gets a Visa :smiley laughing:

----------


## MANICHAEAN1

Is it akin taking coals to Newcastle?

----------


## rebbu

> This is knew for T.D someone with a Greek partner who has issues with how their visa requirements are dealt with in Bangkok!
> 
> Best of luck to lost and found on his vogue with his boyfriend if he gets a Visa


You're about as funny as a melanoma.

----------


## david44



----------


## HermantheGerman

[quote=Lostandfound;2772911]


> ... just hand the whole failed retsina soaked shit pile to Germany and be done with it...


Hand her over and shut up

----------


## VocalNeal

> Thai friend due to join boat to help sail from Greece to UK taking 60-90 days.
> 
> He asked for 90 days and the malakas only have thirty days.


Sounds legit to me or there is something wrong with the whole story that the Greeks picked up on. If the whole journey takes 60-90 days how long do you propose to stay in Greek waters? Greek ship in port?

I'm no immigration officer but....

----------


## Thormaturge

Europe..you just know that anything involving grease and a lot of poles is going to end badly.

----------


## wasabi

This time tomorrow We will know who in England won the European election victory.
We vote on a Thursday.
Europe votes on a Sunday.
Hence the English outcome is already known in Brussels .
But they can only release the results after the Sunday Elections across Europe.
Just in case the Europeans copy us in our voteing pattern.

----------


## nisakiman

Interesting thread, because it describes the polar opposite of my experience with the Greek consulate in BKK.

It was back in 2008, if I recall. I'd been with my girlfriend (now wife) in Bangkok for a few months, we'd been to Ubon (her home town and where her parents live) for a Buddhist marriage ceremony, and were intending to return to Greece to marry officially. I'm a Brit, but have lived in Greece for fifteen years or so.

So we went to the Greek consulate (it was in Silom, I think) and I started making the enquiries about a visa for my wife. It wasn't her first Greek visa - she'd been to visit me there before that. Anyway, I think it rather amused them that an Englishman in Bangkok was there speaking Greek, and they called someone else over to talk to me. Turned out it was the consul himself, and we got invited past the security barriers to his office, where we drank coffee while I explained why we wanted another visa for my almost wife. He was very friendly, and when I asked for three months, he blinked a bit, but said ok. 

So we walked out of there with a three month visa and without having to jump through a lot of the normal hoops. Which was handy, because by the time the three month visa had expired, we'd got married and my wife had a Greek residence permit.

I guess it's pot luck, and what mood they're in.

----------


## Kurgen

has she grown a tache?

----------


## nisakiman

> has she grown a tache?


Nah, just the usual light growth.

----------

